# An update on our home.



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thought I'd let you know how we're coming along after the flood.

The water came into our home on October 29th, I just barely got out...the water was so deep in the street that I didn't think my car would make it! And there was wood and all kinds of stuff floating in the street...I made it through and all the engine lights were on - on the dashboard!

Well we were allowed back to our homes maybe four or five days after that. We had about 30 inches in Stan's man-cave - where my washer and dryer and a lot of dog stuff was stored.

Right before we left, we put the furniture on top of the coffee table and end tables - but they were't quite high enough...darn!








The main level had only about a foot of water in it, but there was mud and stinky slime everythere - yuk!

We moved back in and got a generator to for electric and a kerosene heater for heat. It was a little dirty - I washed the floor several times but never did get all the mud out. But it was kind of cozy living in the two rooms. But no hot water was the hardest thing to deal with at that point.










then the demolition began! ...and still no hot water....:w00t:...life was getting harder at this point...we were living upstairs in the bedroom for the most part, because we finally got electric!! 

The man-cave was bare








Goodbye hardwood floors :blink:








Then the rebuild began. By this time we had heat and hot water:chili: and new gas fireplace logs!! 

The bathroom has floor to ceiling tiles - it's beautiful!








So here we are...so close to the end!!! :chili::aktion033: Our new washer and dryer were installed today!! OMG, I'll be doing wash every day for the next month!! And my new utility sink was also installed today :chili: I gave two dogs a bath already, but I need to buy some more towels.....most of my dog washing towels were tossed out by volunteers - well they were all full of mud. The kitchen cabinets are coming on Wednesday, guess it'll take a few days to install them and the appliances are being delivered on Saturday!!!! :aktion033: I can't wait!!!! And I'm just waiting for my general contractor to give me the go-ahead to have the new furniture delivered!!! I can't wait!!!!! :aktion033: 

This has been the longest two months I have ever lived through!! :w00t: ....and the most expensive too!!! 

The back deck is another story, flood insurance doesn't pay for anything outside and I can't afford to replace it. My general contractor says he'll try to straighten it out, if so....GREAT! if not....not sure what'll I'll do...:blink:

Anyway I will post pictures of our finished home...as soon as it's done! And did I mention...I can't wait!!!! 

Life is good!:thumbsup:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

This is great news!!!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Good to hear. You have such great attitude about all of this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Pat I am so glad things are moving in the right directions and you and the fluff babies are beginning to settle back in at home. I wish you all the best of luck and happiness in your newly decorated home. May God keep it and all its inhabitants safexxx


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Pat at least you are seeing the light at the end of the tunnel. :chili: Life is good!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

The end is near. Yahoo!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

As we used to say in the 60's (or was it the 70's) You've Come a Long Way, Baby. :chili::HistericalSmiley: (of course I think that referred to a women's cigarette :w00t::yucky I know it must have felt like an eternity but you're almost there. I can't wait to see all the after pictures. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat -- I'm so glad that you're close to the end of this ordeal. Can't wait to see pictures. Isn't your outside covered by your regular homeowner's insurance? It sure should be!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

you have endured through SO much! I'm so happy that your home was saved and I'm sure it will be even better now! I hope everything comes together with all the last touches perfectly in place. Sending our love to you and your crew!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Pat, I still shiver to think you were not going to leave. Living in Florida and close to the coast, I know many people who decided not to evacuate during a hurricane, only to wish they had. Thank God you and your loves got out in time. I'm so happy you'll have a perfect "new" home soon! You inspire me with your great attitude and sunny outlook. Even when your world was water logged...


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So happy that things are starting to come together for you guys  !


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I am wishing and hoping that he is able to fix your deck for you.......but at least the inside is getting done (and FAST too - though I am sure it seems like forever to you!).


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Pat, happy things are moving along for you. It will be so nice to have all new stuff and feel human again.. So far it all looks great! Hugs to you and the fluffs!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Pat, I'm amazed at how quickly things are coming together, although I know it seems like an eternity. Hoping that everything works out for the deck too!


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Great news your getting there day by day xx


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy that things are almost done, I know that you have to be thrilled! Getting back to normal is a "good" thing indeed!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So happy, Pat that things are now going in a positive direction for you! Can't wait to see the 'finished-product'...I'm sure it will be gorgeous!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

That's great news.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Well, this may sound a little strange but "it could not have happened to a nicer person!" :HistericalSmiley:
I am SO happy you have come so far and SO fast!
Some of the best things in life are not planned. . . and maybe this is one of yours.
Like Robin said---we are so glad you got out when you did. I hope things are moving along as well for your dear dad. The pups have weathered it all so well and you continue to be a beacon of hope & joy for the rest of us.
Yep, life is good.:wub:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Best Christmas present ever, huh? 

I'm so glad your home is almost done!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy to hear that things are going well!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I too am wondering about your deck. Doesn't your home owner insurance cover this ? "Other structures" in the policy should cover that to a certain amount. The amount covered should be 10% of the amount of the Dwelling.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Pat, I'm so glad the end is in sight. What a terribly difficult experience to go through. I cannot begin to imaging the amount of work it has taken to get things back into shape, and is still ahead. Hopefully you can get the deck taken care of too! Sending hugs your way-- and please let us know what else your dogs might need.


----------



## piratelover (Nov 11, 2012)

Having a positive attitude really does help. I am glad that you are getting your house back


----------



## piratelover (Nov 11, 2012)

Having a positive attitude really does help. I am glad that you are getting your house back


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Pat I am so happy that everything is getting back together. If you need anything please let us know.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Homeowner's insurance won't fix the deck....that was clearly damaged by the flood. If it was damaged by wind...maybe...but no such luck...


I'm just bathed a third dog!!!! And I am as happy as a clam! !!!! OMG, I am so happy!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

You're getting there Pat, not much longer. Yeah that you are happy!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So glad things are progressing, can't wait to see the final pix!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

The A Team said:


> Homeowner's insurance won't fix the deck....that was clearly damaged by the flood. If it was damaged by wind...maybe...but no such luck...
> 
> 
> I'm just bathed a third dog!!!! And I am as happy as a clam! !!!! OMG, I am so happy!!!


That is outrageous ! They hide behind that it was flood. And the flood insurance hides behind that they don't cover outside. That's the insurance companies for you.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

So glad to hear that things are looking up!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Pat, I know it was horrible going through it but you are going to have a brand new home and it will be all clean and new!!! I hope your contractor can help with the deck!!! That would be the cherry on top!!!! How is Stan liking all of the newness??? Did you get all his furniture in the man cave replaced??? So very, very happy for you!!!!:chili:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I cannot even imagine the inconvenience and expense you have had to deal with! So glad it is almost coming to an end and things are looking up. Still keeping you guys in my thoughts *hugs*


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Looks like _there is a light at the end of _the tunnel..:thumbsup:


----------

